# Nikon FF Mirrorless - next week(!), prices



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2018)

From NR:

https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/15/one-week-away-from-the-rumored-new-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-announcement.aspx/

Nikon 45MP full frame mirrorless camera: €4,000 (around $4,670)
Nikon 24MP full frame mirrorless camera: €2,500 (around $2,900)

Medical costs for back/wrist pain for using the (rumored) f/0.9 lenses is not included.

- A


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 17, 2018)

It will be interesting what the "very sophisticated new F Mount adapter" is like and how it performs as Canon might do the same. If Canon go the same route the performance of those adapters might have a major bearing on what existing users do in terms of switching to mirrorless. If it slows focusing or reduces focusing accuracy it might have an issue.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 17, 2018)

Any F mount mirrorless adapter pretty much got to be very sophisticated if it's to support all F mount lenses, including those without an internal AF motor and/or electronic aperture control. Compare to Canon where an EF adapter just has to pass through the electrical contacts.


----------



## denstore (Jul 17, 2018)

I saw a youtube video this morning, where a pellicle mirror was mentioned, mounted in the F-mount adapter, to make the phase detection AF work on older lenses. Might be bull, but might be true as well:

https://youtu.be/rrz1h43Zo7A


----------



## zim (Jul 17, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> It will be interesting what the "very sophisticated new F Mount adapter" is like and how it performs as Canon *might *do the same. If Canon go the same route the performance of those adapters might have a major bearing on what existing users do in terms of switching to mirrorless. If it slows focusing or reduces focusing accuracy it might have an issue.



+ 1
I'd have changed that 'might' to 'will' though.
Can't wait to see the size of this camera


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 17, 2018)

zim said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting what the "very sophisticated new F Mount adapter" is like and how it performs as Canon *might *do the same. If Canon go the same route the performance of those adapters might have a major bearing on what existing users do in terms of switching to mirrorless. If it slows focusing or reduces focusing accuracy it might have an issue.
> ...


Rumors are saying a small A7 like body but with good ergonomic handling. Is that even possible?


----------



## zim (Jul 20, 2018)

Maybes aye maybes no

https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/16/clarification-on-the-nikon-mirrorless-camera-announcement-date.aspx/


----------



## Aglet (Jul 23, 2018)

The teaser video is on youtube today:

https://youtu.be/ZldXR313k4M


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 23, 2018)

s**t nikon is making a black hole! canon (and the rest of the world) is *******!


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 23, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



It is - the 200D shows that you can make a ergonomically usable small camera for users with large hands. Just move the lens bajonet to the left and you have enough space for a larger hand grip AND more space between grip and lens. The lens release button has to be moved maybe to the side of the camera - perhaps as press-and-shift variant or retreated button.

And I am really confused that this isn't standard for DSLRs or EVF equipped mirrorless cameras: The back display mustn't be centered in that case IMO and for digital there is no need for space for film rolls - only for other components which can usually be shifted inside the camera (except sensor and maybe cpu).


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 23, 2018)

Aglet said:


> The teaser video is on youtube today:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZldXR313k4M



Thanks for the link - I grabbed one image @ 1:16 or so and lifted the shadows by 5 stops: Seems to be a SLR like body but a little bit flatter so maybe it is the body of the future Nikon mirrorless.


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe an announcement is imminent...

https://events.imaging.nikon.com/live/en/


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > The teaser video is on youtube today:
> ...


Yes,it looks like.
Maybe an compromise not to loose the strenght of an DSLR body. 
That would be an good idea. IMO the loss of weight and the smaller body would be not the major reason for enthusiasts to switch. IMO they are more keen on the better specs (like better AF performance ...) and not so on leeser weight and size. As I heared in an pro workshop there are many ideas how to use the bigger bodies, like an "dust protection mirror-shield" that is just put down, when you change lenses...


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 23, 2018)

xps said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...



As I have seen the M5 body I was shocked about its size and later I bought the 200D / SL-2 because of the new sensor, DPAF, variable back display, light build. The new sensor tech made me lusting to check a new M body and I liked the idea to have the advantages of mirrorless+EVF including variable back display (tilt/flip): I bought the M50 which has a very similar general body shape compared to the M5 and I now see why Canon gone this route: As you said - DSLR shaped bodies have advantages if you use heavier than light lenses and I feel very comfortable with e.g. the EF 70-200 f/4 lens. The grip of the M50 is very good just for my larger hands. Operability is soso due to the limited direct controls - on the other hand: These cameras have so many features you need a very large body to put hardware switches for all options and leave some non-buttoned space to hold this beast! - switching not so often used parameters via EVF needs some time to be used to but it works, custom menus help a lot.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jul 23, 2018)

Aglet said:


> The teaser video is on youtube today:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZldXR313k4M



The new "black hole" mount. Z-mount!~


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

And these two lenses would look fine too. Seen at N i k o n rumors...

https://nikonrumors.com/2018/06/02/nikon-has-a-new-noct-trademark-for-cameras-and-lenses.aspx/


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

Z-Mount.
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/01/18/a-quick-update-on-the-rumored-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-z-mount.aspx/

I think this is quite larger than EF-mount, isn´t it?
Interested in, which way Canon goes.


----------



## snoke (Jul 23, 2018)

xps said:


> Z-Mount.
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/01/18/a-quick-update-on-the-rumored-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-z-mount.aspx/
> 
> I think this is quite larger than EF-mount, isn´t it?
> Interested in, which way Canon goes.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lens_mount

Only throat important. Nikon Z 49mm. Canon EF 54mm.


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

snoke said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Z-Mount.
> ...



thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2018)

I really hope that that pellicle mirror design did not make it to the final product. It is apparently needed to allow autofocus for large aperture lenses, but there are two many issues with pellicle mirrors.
Canon has issues with DPAF, but seem to have lots of ideas on improving autofocus for short flangeback mirrorless cameras, I suspect that we will see some of them incorporated.
Then, there is the matter of price. The main attracting feature of a mirrorless camera is simplicity, fewer parts, lower cost to make and maintain. All that is lost when a delicate unreliable pellicle mirror is used. The $4,000 plus price (if true) is just another nail in Nikon's coffin. Who wants to spend $8 - 10K to buy into a mirrorless camera with pellicle mirror and three new lenses?
I think that when Canon finally makes the switch, it will be done right.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2018)

Photos have also been leaked:
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/first-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-with-z-mount.aspx/
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/more-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera.aspx/


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jul 23, 2018)

> My friend from Japan sent me these exclusively for my blog: They most likely show the new Nikon Mirrorless camera and lens mount. I do not have more information on these images, but I am glad that I have been faster than Nikon Rumors (Peter, please link to this blog, not take these images and watermark them, thanks).



http://taipeigeek.blogspot.com/2018/07/exclusive-new-nikon-mirrorless-images.html


----------



## fullstop (Jul 23, 2018)

New Nikon Mirrorless website: https://events.imaging.nikon.com/live/en/

"more info underway"


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 23, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Photos have also been leaked:
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/first-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-with-z-mount.aspx/
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/more-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera.aspx/


The leaked camera image looks like an adapter is between lens and camera.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 23, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Photos have also been leaked:
> ...



or maybe it is an "elegant" screw in/screw-out lens mount to somehow get (limited) backwards compatibiity with legacy Nikon F-mount lenses? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Photos have also been leaked:
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/first-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-with-z-mount.aspx/
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/more-leaked-picture-of-the-new-nikon-mirrorless-full-frame-camera.aspx/


Definitively an visually more pleasing desing, compared to my Sony bodies.

Edit: My first impression from 4 pictures


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 23, 2018)

xps said:


> Definitively



really?
how can you be so sure from 4 photos which show basically nothing... ???
or maybe you dislike your sony bodies so much that a blurry photo seems more appealing...in which case...can i have the sony bodies? ;D


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Definitively
> ...



;D 
My first impression was, that this body is more rounded. Just look at https://www.+++++++++++.com/and-here-is-the-first-real-world-image-of-the-new-nikon-ff-mirrorless-and-attempted-size-comparison/

And I hope it has an extra big sized screen on the back and one on the top

And I need my two Sonys as I want to begin to work with sliders. And when I´m in an retirement home, then my great-grandson wants them (his father works for sony)... I´m very sorry.


----------



## xps (Jul 23, 2018)

But maybe we´ve to wait another month... So a lot time for rumoring 
Nikon rumors writes: Announcement seems to be on August 23rd
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/23/nikon-mirrorless-camera-announcement-confirmed-for-august-23rd.aspx/


----------



## bigbadhenry (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> From NR:
> 
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/15/...ll-frame-mirrorless-camera-announcement.aspx/
> 
> ...


----------

